# Bladder infection



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

What kind of alternative treatment does anyone suggest for a bladder infection? 

The stuff, can't remember the name, that I used to use came in a bottle and directions were to drop 3 to 9 drops into a bit of water and drink it. I used to get it otc at the pharmacy. They no longer have it. Seems as if it started with an A. 

I know it wouldn't be but a short time before the pain would leave the bladder area after I would use it.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

*Ascorbic acid* wrings the kidneys, flushes the bladder, and raises urinary pH. 

Cranberry juice also has been shown to have positive effects on UTIs. DON'T use the kind of juice that says "Juice Cocktail" on the label. That has too much sugar and is not concentrated enough with cranberries. Make sure the cranberry juice is 100% juice, many brands are now 100% cranberry. Quality cranberry juice produces hippuric acid in the urine which acidifies the urine and prevents bacteria from sticking to the walls of the bladder. If pure cranberry juice is not available, cranberry capsules can be substituted. They can be found in most health food stores. 

Vitamin C raises the ph.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

....and drink lots of water.


----------



## tink (Apr 3, 2007)

I used to have this problem all the time. I used both the capsule cranberry and the juice together. I can't for the life of me choke down the 100% cranberry juice, so I just drank the cran cocktail, but LOTS of it. Also, I have had luck with using Alka-seltzer. It changes the PH balance of your urine, and that may help you too. Additionally, at CVS I could get OTC meds for it. They carried both a light antibiotic and also a urinary analgesic to ease the spasms of the urinary track. I believe they were called Uristat and Cystex. Increase the water, and limit soda and coffee. Best of luck, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Definitely cranberry! It doesn't change the pH, it doesn't cure in infection, but it stops any infection from taking hold by preventing bugs from adhering to the walls of the urinary tract. Make sure that the cranberry is UNSWEETENED (such as in capsules), because it won't work if sweetened. 

If you have a burning sensation when passing urine, you can drink a mixture of 1 glass of water and 1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda while it's still fizzing. It tastes vile, but it helps to restore the normal pH of the urine.

Other herbs which are useful with UTIs include:

cornsilk, goldenrod, agrimony, nasturtium, garlic, alfalfa, blessed thistle, marshmallow (as a preventative), uva-ursi, burdock, slippery elm, sweet joe pye (gravel root), chamomile, kotu-kola, shepherd's purse, yarrow, buchu, watermelon seed, yerba santa.

Avoid citrus fruits; alcohol, carbonated beverages, coffee, chocolate, refined or processed foods, and simple sugars during an active infection.

And if all that fails, or doesn't act quickly enough to ease your discomfort, you will probably need to see your doctor and get some antibiotics.


----------



## IMP (Feb 7, 2006)

The urologist I saw told me vitamin C, 1000 mg. a day, plus a cranberry pill, once a day will cure and keep away U.T.I.'s.


----------



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

water,lots of it, cranberry juice and an old remedy that my mother in law uses is make a pitcher of real lemon aid and add a tablespoon of cream of tartar to it. I used this when I was pregnant safe and really worked. I hope you feel better soon and please stay off the soda pop drinks not good!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you buy cranberry anything, make sure it has the cranbery skins in it. That is where all the GOOD stuff is!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi BeeFree,
I too have to recommend pure Cranberry juice and drink more than your usual amount of water. Use 8 ounces of Pure cranberry juice to 24 ounces of water to make a quart of C. Juice. If still too strong for you, dilute a little more. Just drink down a glass all at one time (Overcomes the bitter taste) I also recommend Dandelion Root tea, helps keep the Urine flowing. I think Drinking several glasses of each thru the day is the key. Sometimes I drink a glass of Cranberry juice late at nite also. It is the best to leave in your stomach and system while sleeping to work overnite. Hope you overcome the UTI quickly..Patsy


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

I have had problems with kidney and bladder infections since I was a child. My mother gave me sage tea(plain ol' stuffing sage), strong and nearly black. yuuck! I have problems with this so often now that I am getting older anti-biototics no longer help. I went back to the sage tea( but I can see through it), I add thyme. I keep my herbs fresh(no more then last fall). I also add horsetail (spring picked). This tea keeps my kidneys and bladder working well.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I am a bit better. I went out and picked some weeds that a lady, I used to work with, told me was good for the kidneys. I can't remember the name, but did recognize them growing in the corner of the yard. 

I made me a tea and drank two big glasses. It seemed to help. I am going to have to try the dandelion tea as I talked with a herbal representive and she was telling me all kinds of stuff. I needed a tape recorder. 

I will have to try the sage. I am willing to try anything that might help when it goes to hurting. 

This time I was hurting so bad and couldn't think of what to take, I found the genetian violet in my cabinet. I mixed some of that with water and drank that. It didn't kill me. Don't think it helped either. I read that you are not supposed to take internally. Oh well. 

Keep posting what you all use to stop the kidney bladder infections. Won't be long before another one.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

This isn't a natural thing, but for the pain, there is an OTC called 'Azo Standard'. I don't have a clue what is in it - just know it will ease the pain. It turns the urine red.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

When I went to doctor for a UTI, he prescribed some med for Pain. works good and like Trixie said, it turns the urine red. I only used it one time, ( as I remember) also drank Cranberry juice and water. So didn't need much pain med. 
I feel if you keep drinking pure Cranberry juice and more water daily, it will help keep the Bladder infections away. ,,,  
Oh, just as a word of caution, please be careful about taking internally what is not recommended to do. If in doubt, (any tiny doubt) don't take it. You could end up very sick and even end up in hospital. 
Do take care and hope you get well real soon. ..


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Colloidal Silver or and Potassium Iodide will knock it out, regular use of the Silver is good prevention.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

BeeFree said:


> Well I am a bit better. I went out and picked some weeds that a lady, I used to work with, told me was good for the kidneys. I can't remember the name, but did recognize them growing in the corner of the yard.
> 
> I made me a tea and drank two big glasses. It seemed to help. I am going to have to try the dandelion tea as I talked with a herbal representive and she was telling me all kinds of stuff. I needed a tape recorder.
> 
> ...


Did you drink any pure cranberry juice like most have suggested? It will help with the pain.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Uristat is an over the counter med that kills the pain. It turns your urine bright orange. It doesn't cure the infection but manages the pain while you find something else that does. My daughter and I get bladder infections so often that I make sure we have Uristat in the house at all times. I even carry some in my purse with the Advil.


----------

